# Dry Ice Hash



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello friends..I made some Dry ice hash last night and wanted to share with ya.

I saved the trim for a few months now ..picked up some dry ice from the grocery store..Break this up into like 1-2 inch chunks and place in your 1 gallon can...I use the cleaning bag from bubble bag(220 micro),,,place an ounce of trim in the container place the screen over it and shake it for a few minutes over a mirror...(this makes it easier to gather up..after a few minutes,,,scrape up the goods..I baught a Pollen press to make rounds..puffed on a pieace and am very happy...easier than bubble and not as messy...

take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice, did you weigh it to see how much you got out of the O of trim?


----------



## Lobstah (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice job 4u,    that does look a lot easier the dry ice way


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

+rep to 4U for innovation. Awesome. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello friends..I made some Dry ice hash last night and wanted to share with ya.
> 
> I saved the trim for a few months now ..picked up some dry ice from the grocery store..Break this up into like 1-2 inch chunks and place in your 1 gallon can...I use the cleaning bag from bubble bag(220 micro),,,*place an ounce of trim in the container place the screen over it and shake it for a few minutes over a mirror*...(this makes it easier to gather up..after a few minutes,,,scrape up the goods..I baught a Pollen press to make rounds..puffed on a pieace and am very happy...easier than bubble and not as messy...
> 
> take care and be safe



I got lost here....You put trim and dry ice in a 1 gallon container.  You put the screen over the top of the 1 gal container and secure it somehow.  You turn it upside down and shake it over a mirror?  Do you shake it some right side up?  How long do you shake it?  (I'm old and need things spelled out a little better for me).

Your hash looks great.  I smoked some pressed hash (they called it pressed keif) that came from OR that a friend of a friend of a friend made this way.  It certainly does look faster, cleaner, and easier.  Not that I have a source around here for dry ice though.......


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

very cool *4u*---can you tell us more about the press


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> very cool *4u*---can you tell us more about the press



*Orange* it is a piece of threaded tubing with 2 solid spacers and 2 end caps. Place kief between spacers, thread on end caps and keep tightening.

4u didn't mean to step on your toes. But I sat here biu'ing and thought that it was a pretty good answer and that doesn't happen often.:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Nice, did you weigh it to see how much you got out of the O of trim?



2 ounces trim total...got 23 grams product



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> +rep to 4U for innovation. Awesome



thanks 7green....wish I could take credit  but i just aint this smart..:rofl:



> I got lost here....You put trim and dry ice in a 1 gallon container. You put the screen over the top of the 1 gal container and secure it somehow. You turn it upside down and shake it over a mirror? Do you shake it some right side up? How long do you shake it? (I'm old and need things spelled out a little better for me).



no secureing..just hold tight to container...No shakeing right side up..I shaked up and down left to right all over the center of mirror...heres a video I seen that will help a bit...you remember the '"Spam" video the other day you mentioned it was deff geared for the Men...:giggle:  sortta like that  but I would never get enough trim to use a 5 gallon bucket



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> very cool 4u---can you tell us more about the press



*Duck *nailed it...this is a cheap pollen press baught at the gas station where they sell little pipes and crap in a glass case..was only 4.95  I bet ya can make one easy with galvinixed coupling and end caps..wood dowles:aok:  I made a few but not impressed with the way lots stick to the spacers...just a piece of paper and fold product in it make square and 
press

dry ice video....   h420ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLcyJCrTEb4

ps...I dont recommend touching the dry ice bare hand as this fella does...because he does that is maybe why he spilled his finished proct...another thing he say you can shake for as long as ya like...well from what Ive read  3 min is tops...after that the plant material start geting in...his is a greener product than mine  mine is more yellow/tan..Jope this helps


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

that fella also showed he shook the bucket over his entire stove.....just keep the container close to center..will make for easier clean up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> very cool *4u*---can you tell us more about the press


 

:ciao:   heres a video of the one I use..and No its not me

h420ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYRmbGLMzGs&feature=related


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

*nicely done 4U...
ima gonna have to try this in about 2 months lol..
i use to have one of them presses.. dont/didnt think to highly of er... lol.. i ended up taking a chunck of dowling and cutting 2 more "spacers" then i made lil wax paper circles... droped the 1st spacer in wax paper then keif.. used a peice of dowling to lighty pack it down.. then added more.. kept doing it till it was right full.  .. then dropped other peice of wax paper ontop then the final spacer and tightened..  then opened each end and added in the lil chuncks of dowling got threaded on then tossed into oven for 10 mins on lowest setting.. pulled out screwed tight let it sit to cool.. donthave to do oven method.... but you do get tight perfect round pucks...
i must add the final tightening does take the aid of plyers..
LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks *LeftHand*...the wax paper even in this cheapo press would make it easier to get out...Mine was so sticky I had to use a razor blade to take puck off...and I would be affraid of the oven


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *LeftHand*...the wax paper even in this cheapo press would make it easier to get out...Mine was so sticky I had to use a razor blade to take puck off...and I would be affraid of the oven


 
*i know what ya mean man... 1st time i used er i was like what the hey..*
*u can even stack em if ya wanted lol... wax-keif-wax-press-wax-keif-wax-press n so on.. ya end up with lil keif burgers ahahahahahah....*

*oven shouldnt be a big deal.. makes a guys stomach turn thinkin about it 1st time... but mine was also pretty thick walled..*
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

:rofl:  Kief rolo's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 25, 2012)

whats the purpose for the "Oven" *Lefty*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

probably bursts the trichs causing them to adhere to each other, making a baked kinda puck thing...decarboxlizing it probably increases potency a bit too...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 25, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> probably bursts the trichs causing them to adhere to each other, making a baked kinda puck thing...decarboxlizing it probably increases potency a bit too...


 
*:yeahthat:  thats pretty much her in a nut shell 4U..*
*i didnt like the fact it broke apart n crumbled either.. i like to beable to take a blade n peal me hash :icon_smile: ....*
*but i will recomend letting it totally cool when hot/warm shes a lil gummy..*
*LH*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2012)

my blonde kief never makes it to the press  Usually bowl toppers

:ccc: then :stoned:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 25, 2012)

good to hear you didn't spend $100 for that same press i saw listed on line 4u---as i did me a little diy press exploration today---saw a "clay extruder" at the arts and craft store---little too wimpy for my liking looked like plastic---but---after strolling the hardware sto---think i'll be getting a C-clamp, 3/4 " piece of pipe, couple punch outs from a galvinized electrical box, and use parchment paper instead of wax to bake me some rolo's in the oven


----------



## pcduck (Jun 25, 2012)

> parchment paper instead of wax



I also like parchment paper better


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 25, 2012)

for those who dont know, but im almost sure everyone does. DON'T HANDLE DRY ICE WITH BARE HANDS. i have to deal with that stuff everyday. even thin cheapy gloves wont work. if you're holding the dry ice for over a minute with cheap thin gloves, it can and will burn you right through the gloves


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey nice job  been looking at this on youtube and been wanting to try it. How dry is your trim before making the hash?


----------



## Pistil (Jun 26, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 2 ounces trim total...got 23 grams product


Hey man, good work, i'm fascinated!:cool2: 

I'm curious to know how many plants you used to have those 2oz of trim, do you think it's possible to produce few grams of hash with just the trim of two medium sized plants as the mine?  Just to make some practice


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for the safety point again *lefty*...I mentioned not to handle bare hands as that youtube fella did..

*Hushpuppy*....I had a thread on the subject cause I was curious as well...I just kept the trim in that box untill I had all the plants trimmed up...

*pistil*...I just started saving the trim off me plants..that trim was from 7 plants....I like to take off all the large fan leafs  then hang the plant for a week and then Laura trims the sugar leafs and makes a nice manicured bud..I left all that on befor as its packed with trichs..and in order to make for a more "Bag apeal"  we started trimming better..hope this helps


----------



## Pistil (Jun 27, 2012)

yep, it helps! Tnx and congrats again!


----------



## kal el (Jul 25, 2012)

http://youtu.be/zOoVXhRk_XI

There is not waste in the lid. You just tap the lid afterwards and it all falls off. I shake the first batch for about 20 to 30 seconds, the purest. I then shake it again for another 30 seconds for the stuff we use in edibles.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 26, 2012)

That is a crappy way to do it...so much is wasted in the lid..and if you made it then why not share how you did it?..please fix your post or remove it from my thread...thanx


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 27, 2012)

I tried this once. I must have screwed up as I got back almost what I put in,and it did not taste very good. When do you stop shaking the bag.  Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> I tried this once. I must have screwed up as I got back almost what I put in,and it did not taste very good. When do you stop shaking the bag.  Thanks


 
no more than 3 minutes....I do the first shake at 1 min...then do another 2 min...after that lots of green gets in...I love the smell and taste of mine...


----------

